# Home build starter packet



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

For You General contractors out there,

I'm not sure if this has been discussed before, but I am trying to create a starter packet to send potential homeowner, (for new construction build) with a list of items they would need to select, such as do they want a basement, walk-out basement, what type structure, as in log building, or stick frame with siding, type of siding, type of windows, type of roofing, interior finishes, etc.

Anybody care to share ideas of what you currently do for the homeowner that is looking to build, but has not yet spoke to a designer or architect, I have typically had them give me a sketch of what they are thinking, then talk about options as we go along, I would like to come up with a list of options and have the HO check items they would like, I'm sure they would have questions along the way but it would also be a conversation that might not get missed... maybe some of you guys already have something you might share, or do you just send them to a designer, 

I just purchased the book The Complete Home Building Guidebook by Howard A. Zuckerman (Author) I have not read it, but scanned over it, and feel like it could help me with getting more organized on material selections and scheduling, it looks like a great read, any other book recommendations? much appreciated


----------



## Wheresmypencil (Feb 10, 2021)

Designer first. Not a buy online plans either. I tell people just make sure house doesn't have weird measurements. Keep everything 2 ,4,6,8. Them online plans will come up with goofy stuff. Like 53 feet 7/8 x whatever.


----------



## Wheresmypencil (Feb 10, 2021)

Being nice and helpful is fine, but start down that path and they will wear your ears out, tgen find someone cheaper. Then want you to come finish when the crack heads stop showing up.


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

Wheresmypencil said:


> Being nice and helpful is fine, but start down that path and they will wear your ears out, tgen find someone cheaper. Then want you to come finish when the crack heads stop showing up.


Agree, unless you are going to draw the plans then you should send them to a architect or design firm. You should get to know a few in your area, at least introduce yourself to them and see there work so you can’t refer your clients and maybe they will refer work to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

To be clear this would be part of the vetting process, I have architect, engineers I work with, I have sent them to designers if I felt they could be difficult to work with, 

typically I work with the HO and have chief architect image and drawings for the project, by the time I approach an engineer, the county I am in does not require stamped drawings, so I can do most of what I need, but I will get roof framing and beam sizes engineered, (of course non of the above happens without a design of house contract)

New house build I give them an estimate of what I think they want, with as little time spent as possible, when they say "okay" the design starts 

I find a lot of people have no idea what they want, I want something that can give them an idea of the process, and make them feel like I will have all the ducks in a row, if they send the information pack back with few questions and choose finishes that I prefer to use, I can feel confident that they would be who I work for, if they send it back with lots of questions and the info does not add up, I will see that they need some educating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

The worst customers that I’ve ever had are the ones that don’t know what they want. I also do my own plans and if they can’t at least show me pictures of the what they want I would send them to the design team. They will still be the worst customer because they have no vision. Most of the customers come with a Pinterest file full of ideas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

Going back to your original post, one of my favorite books is The distinctive home by Jeremiah Eck. If you’re building custom it has some ideas about site selection, scale and how light can make for an exceptional feeling home. My favorite is walk towards light whenever possible. I’m sure the big builders out there must use a check list.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

There's some good stuff in here. This photo is of two of her books combined, her first one is the not so big house I think......


----------

